# $WW versus $$$$WW



## Northern1337s (Jun 7, 2006)

why does WW from the nirvana section of Doc chronics cost like 18$ then from other sections of doc's it costs like 50$????????


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 8, 2006)

Northern1337s said:
			
		

> why does WW from the nirvana section of Doc chronics cost like 18$ then from other sections of doc's it costs like 50$????????


*Not really sure on this one. Maybe one is a F1 and the other F2. Your best bet would be ask Doc Chronic himself. Just send him an email asking what the difference between the two are. *


----------



## Mutt (Jun 8, 2006)

Nirvana is the "budget" shoppers section. Like me. I probably won't ever purchase a competitors seeds, as they are so cheap. (except DJ Short's stuff). But they are not of the quality as the more expensive breeders. I believe that nirvanas are f2's while the 50+$$ are f1's like B. Grunt said.


----------



## Northern1337s (Jun 8, 2006)

explain... f2 /f1


----------



## Hick (Jun 8, 2006)

This might help you understand it North..
http://users.adelphia.net/~lubehawk/BioHELP!/mendel.htm


----------



## skunk (Jul 12, 2006)

almost all other repetable seed dealers sell ww for around $180 and feminised for $280. that was when i stopped looking to buy them and a real good friend  volunteered to send me some and it is still very appreciated to this day .


----------

